# Gone for a while...



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

My little dugger was killed today by my jack russell. I cant believe it and I just want to be alone for a while so I won't be on for a while.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what in the world....thats horrible


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my word... I'm so sorry....


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

i made a stupid decision. I had left Dugger out with the dogs all day and they were fine. i left the house for an hour and I came home and Dugger was no where and i looked in the run to find my jack russell x chi standing over him. I ran to him but he was already gone, i check for a pulse and tried resuscitating but it was to late. I cried for hours and my dad said he was sorry but i cant get another one unless i get rid of Holly.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor dugger...  sucha sad story. im so sorry! hum ur dad is bein unreasonable too


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh gosh, that's awful! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> poor dugger...  sucha sad story. im so sorry! hum ur dad is bein unreasonable too


It was my fault, he is right...I dont deserve to have another puppy


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Accidents happen... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I don't think your dad is being unreasonable though. Holly was most likely very stressed and having a new puppy might be too much for her. Dogs are animals first and act out when threatened etc. Or it could have been a terrible accident. Who knows. But I think your dad is just being careful so that another tragedy doesn't happen. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

tricializ said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. I don't think your dad is being unreasonable though. Holly was most likely very stressed and having a new puppy might be too much for her. Dogs are animals first and act out when threatened etc. Or it could have been a terrible accident. Who knows. But I think your dad is just being careful so that another tragedy doesn't happen. I'm really sorry.


it wasnt Holly that got Dugger. It was Hunter, Holly is extremely upset since dugger left. She had taken to him like he was her own. She loved him. I dont think i deserve any dogs at all, It was such a stupid mistake. I would give anything to go back and do it differently.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't read very clearly. It was a horrible tragedy and a mistake; an accident. Please try not to beat yourself up. Why would your dad want you to get rid of Holly? Maybe he is just overwhelmed too. (your dad). They don't like to show being upset, but it seems like it has been one hell of a year for you all and he might be at his breaking point. (((hugs)))


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am extremely confused? First, if you were not there to see it, how do you know what happened to Dugger and even if was one of the dogs? Did she show signs of being physically attacked by another one of your dogs? Also, as asked earlier why does your dad want to get rid of Holly?


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> I am extremely confused? First, if you were not there to see it, how do you know what happened to Dugger and even if was one of the dogs? Did she show signs of being physically attacked by another one of your dogs? Also, as asked earlier why does your dad want to get rid of Holly?


i believe i said that my Jack russell was standing over him. When i ran out to the run where the dogs go, there was blood on the doggie door then When I got out there, Hunter was there standing over him, like he was going to eat him or something. There was a puncture wound on the back of his head and there was also 2 or 3 more on his stomach and he had defecated on himself. My dad said i can get another dog only if i get rid of Holly, He hates her anyway so I dont think he would mind if she were gone but, Im not sure, i dont think i can do that to her unless I can find somewhere that she is really happy in, she is always upset here because she hates my dad.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Holly was there first, I think that you should just convince your dad into letting Holly stay. Maybe a puppy at this time isnt a good idea anyway. Holly should be your first priority. Chances are your dad wouldnt like the new puppy either and then he might would make you get rid of it to. Also you cannot be to sure that the Jack Russell x wouldnt do the same to another puppy. It may be a good idea to just let everything in your life level out first, it seems as though you have been through a lot lately.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Yoshismom said:


> Holly was there first, I think that you should just convince your dad into letting Holly stay. Maybe a puppy at this time isnt a good idea anyway. Holly should be your first priority. Chances are your dad wouldnt like the new puppy either and then he might would make you get rid of it to. Also you cannot be to sure that the Jack Russell x wouldnt do the same to another puppy. It may be a good idea to just let everything in your life level out first, it seems as though you have been through a lot lately.


I have but, my depression was gone while the puppy was here. I was eating again and i was sleeping. I dont want to get rid of Holly but she has started bitting at my dad and he has said she had to go one day about a month ago...Im not saying im going out tomorrow and getting another puppy, Heck no! I am still devastated over dugger. IF I even get another puppy, it will be a while unless another one gets dumped on the front porch again.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

oh no thats awful! im so sorry for your loss!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

OMG this is just awful. There's no way you could have know your Jack Russell would do that. 

Considering what happened I wouldn't risk getting a puppy with your Jack Russell there. You can't trust him.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sorry, poor dugger, and poor you


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> OMG this is just awful. There's no way you could have know your Jack Russell would do that.
> 
> Considering what happened I wouldn't risk getting a puppy with your Jack Russell there. You can't trust him.


I have had him for 5 years and he has been fine with Holly when we got her...i dont know what got into him. We might have to put him down, he has gone after my friends a couple times...his sister too. We kinda brushed it off to being protective of us but i want even there this time.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

put him down?! i always believe that a dog has their own reason to act the way they do...it's too bad we never know what it is though. u've had him for over 5 years and its that easy for u to decide on that?...nuts


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you need time to grieve and not talk about getting another puppy for a long while.It is an awful thing that has happened to you and will take time to heal.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no! So sorry for your loss! Fell better and please come back soon !


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> put him down?! i always believe that a dog has their own reason to act the way they do...it's too bad we never know what it is though. u've had him for over 5 years and its that easy for u to decide on that?...nuts


i said MIGHT. he is my baby as well and I dont want to but he has bitten 3 of my neighbors and a couple of my friends as well as my family. His sister does the same thing, tHey just goes crazy sometimes. We can have them bitting people. People are afraid to come over and I dont blame them. Nothing seems to provoke him he just goes and bites. I want to keep him and we most likely will. he has been to training but nothing has done the trick, any ideas? I dont want to lose him. It is not an easy decision and i am not nuts.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I don't know about other people's policies, but the day my dog bites someone is the day it can't be in my house anymore. I would try to find a new home or a rescue, but I don't tolerate biting dogs. Your dog has bit 3 people? Sounds very unstable to say the least. I don't really know what to make of this whole situation. A new dog coming into the house right now is about the last thing you need. I understand that you are in pain and the companionship can make you feel whole again. But things are not stable in your home and there is so much grief. In order to have a healthy and happy pet, there needs to be consistency and stability. I really hope you can talk to someone about all that you have been going through. 
Tricia


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry that this has happened. You dont need to justify your thoughts or explain anything at the moment - of course things are going to feel overwhelming at the moment and sometimes you just need to be able to say how you feel without judgement - it doesnt mean that you wont or cant think differently later. 
Take some time to grieve and try to be kind to yourself. You loved him and you couldnt forsee this event.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Jo-bell said:


> I am so sorry that this has happened. You dont need to justify your thoughts or explain anything at the moment - of course things are going to feel overwhelming at the moment and sometimes you just need to be able to say how you feel without judgement - it doesnt mean that you wont or cant think differently later.
> Take some time to grieve and try to be kind to yourself. You loved him and you couldnt forsee this event.


Thank you for your kind words, they go far with this heavy heart. (with that said, would anyone believe im only 16? Im not your typical teenager.)


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

So sorry for your loss of wee Dugger, what a terrible tragedy. RIP wee one.

Do Holly and your Jack Russel x chi get along? I would be worried about her safety.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> So sorry for your loss of wee Dugger, what a terrible tragedy. RIP wee one.
> 
> Do Holly and your Jack Russel x chi get along? I would be worried about her safety.


Holly and Hunter are fine together, I have to watch Kate (Hunters sister) with Holly because they are both female and Kate goes after Holly sometimes.


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

sorry for your loss xx


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

So very sad.  I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Dugger.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I hope in time you will heal from the 
pain you are feeling now. Hugs.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry for you loss! x x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Holly's Momma said:


> Thank you for your kind words, they go far with this heavy heart. (with that said, would anyone believe im only 16? Im not your typical teenager.)


HAha i know how you feel about the age! lol im totally not typical!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> put him down?! i always believe that a dog has their own reason to act the way they do...it's too bad we never know what it is though. u've had him for over 5 years and its that easy for u to decide on that?...nuts


Usually the reasons why are very obvious and/or the owner had warning. The JRT is known to be a bitter. That could have been fear induced or maybe dominance but he bit and should not be trusted around any other dogs or humans without supervision from a person who can control him.

As for her possibly putting down the dog i wouldnt put him down but i would try to rehome him. He isnt comfortable in his settings if he feels he has to lash out at humans, maybe another home would be better for him.



tricializ said:


> Well, I don't know about other people's policies, but the day my dog bites someone is the day it can't be in my house anymore. I would try to find a new home or a rescue, but I don't tolerate biting dogs. Your dog has bit 3 people? Sounds very unstable to say the least. I don't really know what to make of this whole situation. A new dog coming into the house right now is about the last thing you need. I understand that you are in pain and the companionship can make you feel whole again. But things are not stable in your home and there is so much grief. In order to have a healthy and happy pet, there needs to be consistency and stability. I really hope you can talk to someone about all that you have been going through.
> Tricia


Totally agree with you Tricia. Maybe its because i own a powerful breed but i wont house a HA dog. Period. I've had Tyler since she was about 6 weeks old ( is a little over 2 and a half now) and love her dearly but if she ever bit someone in my home she would be out as soon as i found a great home for her. She did however head butt a friend of mine while we were acting crazy on the floor ( sugar induces temporary insanity lol) hard enough to draw blood. I called her off and she obeyed immediately. She was protecting me and i let it slide. I now know not to play rough with people she doesnt know;-).


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Vivid said:


> Usually the reasons why are very obvious and/or the owner had warning. The JRT is known to be a bitter. That could have been fear induced or maybe dominance but he bit and should not be trusted around any other dogs or humans without supervision from a person who can control him.
> 
> As for her possibly putting down the dog i wouldnt put him down but i would try to rehome him. He isnt comfortable in his settings if he feels he has to lash out at humans, maybe another home would be better for him.


I have had Hunter and Kate since they were 4 weeks old (we fostered them since birth from a shelter). If I were to do anything, i would put him down because i just dont trust anyone else here and with his potential to bite, he could easily be trained to fight and I dont want that for him or Ms. kate.

I had no warning from hunter, whenever he bites, there is no warning and sometimes we arent even home. He was playing with the puppy and sleeping with him when i left.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss..but my two cents being added...why were they all playing outside together, it's a tad early to trust a wee one with the bigger dogs. I'd even be leary supervised at this point...would never do it unsupervised to be sure. IMHO puppy should've been either in puppy pen or crate the minute you were leaving.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> Sorry for your loss..but my two cents being added...why were they all playing outside together, it's a tad early to trust a wee one with the bigger dogs. I'd even be leary supervised at this point...would never do it unsupervised to be sure.


I wasnt home, as I had said earlier, i made a mistake, i left the puppy asleep in my room and Hunter apparently dragged him out to the run. They havent been outside together unsupervised. I stated earlier i had watched them all day and there were no problems


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Repeating...IMHO(In my humble opinion) puppy should've been either in puppy pen or crate the minute you were leaving.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Gingersmom said:


> Repeating...IMHO(In my humble opinion) puppy should've been either in puppy pen or crate the minute you were leaving.


repeating....I made a mistake, please dont make this any worse on me than it is. I feel horrible. I was only gone half an hour if that. As i already said a million times, i feel terrible and I wish I never left the house much less left him out, please dont repeat,, i know what you said and I have already said it myself on here.


----------



## dinkydogs (Nov 29, 2009)

I had a similer problem with my jack russell 'I am witrh my dogs all day lucky for my chi 'One day my 6year old russell went for one of my girl chihuahua's no warning nothing 'My son was here and managed to stop her before she hurt her but it was such a shock as they had been sleeping together earlier .I now keep them apart for my own peace of mind .My vet thinks that the russell was picking up hormones from my chi who was due on season and felt that she was more virile and younger than her .It's really not a good mix 'Terriers are ratters !!!!mini killing machines that like to work and have lots of energy .I now keep my jack russell in the kitchen and my three chi's have there own room 'They also have there own fenced garden that only they use .I was lucky to get a warning that the jack russell was not happy with the other bitches 'I am so sorry for your loss but please consider putting another chi with your other dogs 'Now they have tasted blood they really are not safe to mix with other smaller dogs that don't stand a chance against a much stronger breed


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

i am truly sorry for what happened and know what you are going through trust me when I say that. I believe what happened was one of two things pack mentality (since pup was new he was a threat) or he was playing with the JRT and he snaped, either way we learn from our mistakes. take your time to grive over dugger and love your pets you have now. when this happened I rehomed him as soon as I could since I did not want this to happen again later. accidents happen we learn and move on. do what you must they are your pets and your responsablity. Take care and I am here if you need to talk.


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> i am truly sorry for what happened and know what you are going through trust me when I say that. I believe what happened was one of two things pack mentality (since pup was new he was a threat) or he was playing with the JRT and he snaped, either way we learn from our mistakes. take your time to grive over dugger and love your pets you have now. when this happened I rehomed him as soon as I could since I did not want this to happen again later. accidents happen we learn and move on. do what you must they are your pets and your responsablity. Take care and I am here if you need to talk.


Thank you


----------

